# Unphased The Show 2014 - 25/05/2014



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, here we have it after years of talking about it,
We thought it would be great to have our own show, so in May of 2014 we are holding
a German/VAG car show in Worden Park in Leyland.

Autofinesse are sponsoring the event and have prizes to give away to winners

Show n Shine (Trophies to be won)

Clubstands (We would like a TT Owners Stand)

Traders

Autojumble

Entertainment TBA

See everyone there.

If your interested in showing your car / club / autojumble or you fancy a trading plot,

please email us.

General Enquires - [email protected]

Clubstands - [email protected] (Clubstands are limited to 10 cars)

Show n Shine - [email protected] (Send us a picture in an email to reserve a place)

Traders / Autojumble - [email protected]

More information will come so this thread with get updated.

We hope to see you there.

Facebook group https://www.facebook.com/events/559742670768746/

As it says on the flyer its free entry there will just be a small fee of £5 if you wish to enter show and shine.

You can still be entered into show and shine if you are on a clubstand dont worry.

Any issues or questions just ask.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd be up to be on the stand. Only about an hours drive for me


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Oooh, sounds good. Perhaps Phil, our trusty NW rep can organise something?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Will email enquires let them know the TTOC are interested and get more info.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Put me down if there is a list


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

If we are talking lists, please could I be added? 
(Two TT's if there's room but just the one if not, as I don't want to appear greedy!!) :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I would be up for this too


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like it could be names in a hat just noticed only 10 cars


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Put my name down


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Looks like it could be names in a hat just noticed only 10 cars


Ha ha, I thought exactly the same!! :lol:

Sounds like a good day out to do some tyre kicking anyway even if you're not on the stand.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey this sounds brill. I'd be up for this. And with being probably the only Nogaro TT going, I think I should be on the stand to represent the rarer colours TTs were available in!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Me too. Looks good and nice and close.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd be up for this


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Interested if im on dry land..
Steve


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

It wouldnt be a proper TT stand without a QS now would it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Suppose they need somewhere to prop the banner up


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

.......... and to hidethe odd grill ............ :roll:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I will email the organisers for more details from which we will understand if we are limited to 10 cars or if we are limited, I recommend that we ask for nominees and then pick 10 from a hat at the TTOC club meet which in my view is a fair approach.

Will post mot details when I know more.

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

OK


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Email now sent


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd also like to put my name down for this sounds great


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Shane, interest noted, will drop you a line when I know more.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> I will email the organisers for more details from which we will understand if we are limited to 10 cars or if we are limited, I recommend that we ask for nominees and then pick 10 from a hat at the TTOC club meet which in my view is a fair approach.
> 
> Will post mot details when I know more.
> 
> Phil


I don't want to make waves but I don't agree with picking from a hat. The interest is there and those above want to be in it so why shouldn't they be added? Most of the NW attendees will want to attend this given it's a local event. I'd be rather miffed if I or any of my friends from the NW meet were not picked from said hat. You could do that for all the events and be unlucky everytime and go to non.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I must agree with Marco on this. Previous attendance at meets has always been on 1st come basis, eg the annual Awesome gathering.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

+1


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Without looking like I'm jumping on the bandwagon, I do agree with Marco too.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry to say but I also agree with whats been said :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My tt is too standard for a club stand lol I may go for a jolly with some friends in tow instead

J
Xx


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Seems as though I may have unintentionally caused concern with my recommendation for a pick from a hat approach as at Heigh Hall we had 15 cars if we are limited to 10 cars which ever approach we take someone who attends meets will be disappointed.

I am happy to support the majority decision and arrange with organisers thoughts please?

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Phil I'll put my cards on the table if its names in a hat then leave my name out then I won't be as disappointed when I don't get picked.If its ten cars then that the rules just find it a little bizarre that they want TT owners there but then throw in a low baller limiting numbers,I'm sure it will be the topic of conversation at the next NW meet in January p.s I know its not your fault if the only solution is names in the hat


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Kurt,

I have asked for more places, as it would be good to be able to accommodate both regulars and new members, if I have not heard by next Thursday I will pop into the meet at the Boatyard personally to let the organisers know the situation we are facing.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Phil it wasn't meant as a dig I appreciate some are going to be disappointed and that you are going out of your way to try and accommodate everyone's interest I personally think that if they have said 10 then that is for a reason and if they make an exception to the rule with us then others will have to be accommodated as well,but as the saying goes if you don't ask you don't get


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll probably head over for a day out, but not on the stand. My understanding of Unphased was always that it was for heavily modded, slammed dubs. My Mk2 certainly doesn't fall into that category and I wouldn't want to let the side down.

Hope to see some good examples there though 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> I'll probably head over for a day out, but not on the stand. My understanding of Unphased was always that it was for heavily modded, slammed dubs. My Mk2 certainly doesn't fall into that category and I wouldn't want to let the side down.
> 
> Hope to see some good examples there though 8)


It's slammed when you get in it.. :lol: 
Anon


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

If its one of these shows where you need a slammed car them I'll declare I'm out. Nothing turns me off more than heavily modified cars by baseball capped underwear showing surfer dudes. Show me stretched and slammed v dubs, as they say, and I'd rather spend the Sunday at the local lawnmower convention. That aside, if it is ten cars then those who have expressed interest already from the north west meets should be in. I'm with Kurt, if its hats then count me out. Those who support the north west meets, regularly, should be contacted for first refusal and take it from there. You are off the internet for a day and you miss out. That's how I would do it anyway.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I could give you ten deserving candidates right now and suspect they would like to go. :lol:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Marco they have the lawn mower museum in Southport (its on Stanley Street ) if you're interested . Like you if it is for slammed cars then I'm out as well nothing worse than looking at a nice car that has been spoilt


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I have just been told that the show is for German cars of all types and there is actually a trophy for 'Best Original' class. Also the Porsche Owners Club will be there with a lot of standard cars. The cars "don't have to be slammed or fit into any category" which is reassuring.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> Marco they have the lawn mower museum in Southport (its on Stanley Street ) if you're interested . Like you if it is for slammed cars then I'm out as well nothing worse than looking at a nice car that has been spoilt


It's actually 106-114 Shakespeare St.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Steve its just that you have to put up with the owner and his blue peter badge


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Just posted again as I noticed my post count was 666


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Marco they have the lawn mower museum in Southport (its on Stanley Street ) if you're interested . Like you if it is for slammed cars then I'm out as well nothing worse than looking at a nice car that has been spoilt
> ...


Thanks I'll make note. There's nothing quite like the cold start of a Suffolk Punch engine. 

Sounds like the event should be ok then which is good. If the Porsche crew are there it should be good.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes so long as they don't nick part of our little pitch this time


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Marco,

Let's wait for the reply as I have requested more slots, get some more details and discuss at Jan meet, if we are allowed 10 cars only then let's agree how best to allocate, if allowed more there isn't a problem.

I am just trying to ensure there is a considered approach, and I have concerns with if you are not on the internet for 1 day you miss an event, I also certainly don't want people to feel that I am picking candidates based on my preferences.

Speak soon

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I could be interested in attending  
.
.
.
.
.
Might bring a good friend along :roll: :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Let's wait for the reply as I have requested more slots, get some more details and discuss at Jan meet, if we are allowed 10 cars only then let's agree how best to allocate, if allowed more there isn't a problem.
> 
> ...


Ok Phil, let's wait and see what the reply entails. Hopefully we can have a few more cars.

Marco.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I do hope so


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Nothing turns me off more than heavily modified cars by baseball capped underwear showing surfer dudes


Wearing yellow pants!

Well if the Porsche club are going you can guarantee they'll nick half of our stand anyway :roll: 
My self nomination for a place on the stand was only tongue-in-cheek as with no longer living in the NW it wouldn't be right to try and squeeze on the stand. It would be nice to get a diverse mix of cars on there though from mint original, special edition and modified. Show the range as it were and what can be done with them.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Quick question, is there a list anywhere of other nw annual events. I know you all have a monthly meet but I've already seen on this thread awesome and haigh hall meets mentioned, soz if a little off topic

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Kev

They are usually posted in the Events section so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Kev,

As Cloud has said, in the events section you will find what we did in 2013 and some of the 14 events are starting to be posted, things slow down for the winter months though.

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Phil did anyone get back to you


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Kurt,

I have just this evening received an email, confirming that we are booked on for a plot for 10 at this stage and should be ok with planning for 15, I will know more when further planning has been undertaken by the organisers.

This I believe will enable all the NW crew to attend as 10 cars only may leave some members disappointed.

I will make a list for the January meet commencing with the ones that have asked to be booked on and discuss what we will do if the 15 does not come good.

I am planning on going across to the Boatyard on Thursday, if I can shift this cold.

Speak soon

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

Come find me on Thursday mate I'm sure we can work something out.

Sent from my Xperia T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Kurt,
> 
> I have just this evening received an email, confirming that we are booked on for a plot for 10 at this stage and should be ok with planning for 15, I will know more when further planning has been undertaken by the organisers.
> 
> ...


That's excellent news Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Earni,

Thanks for your response, see you on Thursday.

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Received a very warm welcome from the Guys at the unphased meet despite the freezing conditions and will provide a full update at the next TTOC meet in January.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there space left on the club stand?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Ben,

Added to the list

Phil


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

There's a list ? Do we get to see who's on it ? :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

See TTOC supporting Unphased the show in events section please


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Didnt realise there was a second thread !?!?

Turns out despite being first to comment on this thread I'm not on the list :roll: :?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

There has been a second thread as a method for people to confirm there attendance which I placed following visiting the club who was running the event.

You are now added will post joining instructions later this week as we will meet locally near park.

Phil


----------

